# menopause



## Matty (Nov 20, 2007)

hi everyone. I'm new on this forum. I was wondering if anyone of you premenopausal women have slight spotting between periods and some lower mild pain. The last 3 years my periods have changed from 28 days to 21. Also some lower back pain.


----------



## Gutsygal (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there - I'm now post-menopausal. But, for the last 12-13 years I had periods, I experienced a bit of spotting between. Plus, the time between my periods changed - I had been like clockwork (28 days) but it became more like 23 or so. You might want to have this checked out as I did. (I was fine.) But you might be entering peiimenopause as I was. Something to think about, anyway. Thanks for joining our group and for writing!Gutsygal


----------



## Gutsygal (Nov 23, 2008)

P.S. I too had lower back pain before and during my periods - don't think that's at all unusual. But if it's bothering you and is a new symptom, you might want to get it checked out.


----------



## Matty (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for reply. My dr. has made me an appt. to see a gynogologist. I hate seeing dr's but i quess i haveno choice.


----------

